# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2017

## Occam's Banana

[NOTE: I will try to keep this thread updated with videos of each lecture/presentation after they become available. - OB]

*Mises University 2017 LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO*

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

Source: Mises University 2017 Schedule (PDF)

*NOTE*: Conflicting times for video live streams are shaded in this color.



*SUNDAY: 23 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

7:15 PM
Tom Woods
What I Learned from Murray Rothbard
POST #2
MP3



*MONDAY: 24 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
POST #6
MP3

10:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
Subjective Value and Market Prices
POST #7
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
POST #11
MP3

12:30 PM
David Gordon
Bookstore Tour
PENDING
MP3

1:00 PM
Carmen Dorobăț
The Division of Labor and Social Order
POST #12
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Money
POST #13
MP3

3:00 PM
Roger Garrison
Austrian Capital Theory
PENDING
MP3

4:00 PM
Peter Klein
Entrepreneurship
POST #14
MP3

6:30 PM
Andrew Napolitano
An Evening with Judge Napolitano
POST #4
MP3



*TUESDAY: 25 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
Common Objections to Capitalism
PENDING
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
POST #21
MP3

11:00 AM
Bob Murphy
Economics of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change
POST #18
MP3

11:00 AM
Jonathan Newman
A Critique of Mainstream Economics
NONE
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey Herbener
The Economics of Fractinal Reserve Banking
POST #19
MP3

2:00 PM
Matthew McCaffrey
The Economics of War
POST #20
MP3

3:00 PM
Bob Murphy
Economics of the Stateless Society
POST #22
MP3

3:00 PM
Peter Klein
Monopoly, Competition and Antitrust
POST #15
MP3

4:00 PM
Tom DiLorenzo
Myths of Market Failure
PENDING
MP3



*WEDNESDAY: 26 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Roger Garrison
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
PENDING
MP3

10:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
PENDING
MP3

10:00 AM
David Gordon
Everyday Logic of Economics
NONE
MP3

11:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
The Time Preference Theory of Interest & Its Critics
POST #23
MP3

11:00 AM
Mark Thornton
The Opioid Epidemic
PENDING
MP3

11:00 AM
Matthew McCaffrey
Entrepreneurship Outside the Market
NONE
MP3

1:00 PM
Walter Block
Fake Economic News
POST #48
MP3

2:00 PM
Roger Garrison
Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head
PENDING
MP3

2:00 PM
Bob Murphy
Who Bears the Burden of Government Debt?
POST #40
MP3

3:00 PM
Tom DiLorenzo
The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America
POST #27
MP3

4:00 PM
David Gordon
Theory and History
POST #28
MP3

4:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
POST #43
MP3

4:00 PM
William Butos
Government Funding and Science
NONE
PENDING



*THURSDAY: 27 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Malavika Nair
The Economics of Bitcoin
POST #30
MP3

10:00 AM
Tom DiLorenzo
The Curse of Economic Nationalism
PENDING
MP3

11:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
The Healthcare Crisis
POST #46
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences
POST #45
MP3

11:00 AM
Carmen Dorobăț
Cantillon Effects: Austrians vs. the Mainstream
NONE
MP3

1:00 PM
G.P. Manish
Development Economics: The Austrian Contribution
POST #34
MP3

2:00 PM
Walter Block
The Case for Privatization - of Everything
PENDING
MP3

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Is There a Skyscraper Curse?
PENDING
MP3

3:00 PM
Tom Woods
Austrian Economics vs. Conventional Wisdom
POST #35
MP3

4:00 PM
Roger Garrison
Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head
PENDING
MP3

4:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Monetary Reform Proposals
PENDING
MP3

4:00 PM
G.P. Manish
Equilibrium vs. Coordination in the Austrian & Walrasian Traditions
NONE
MP3



*FRIDAY: 28 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Peter Klein
Government and Big Business
PENDING
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
The Gold Standard vs. Fiat Money
POST #36
MP3

10:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
Product Regulation
PENDING
MP3

11:00 AM
Patrick Newman
Rothbard on the Progressive Era
POST #42
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey Herbener
Free Trade and Its Enemies
POST #37
MP3

2:00 PM
Peter Klein
Externalities, Public Goods and the Role of Government
PENDING
MP3

2:00 PM
Tom DiLorenzo
Ten Things You Should Know About Socialism
POST #44
MP3

3:00 PM
Bob Murphy
The Market for Security
PENDING
MP3

3:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Errors, Business Cycles and Government Stimulus
PENDING
MP3

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Theory and Method
(Engelhardt, Garrison, Gordon, Herbener, Klein, Manish, Salerno)
?????
?????

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Policy and History
(Block, DiLorenzo, McCaffrey, Murphy, Terrell, Thornton, Woods)
?????
?????



*SATURDAY: 29 JULY 2017*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

10:45 AM
Tom Woods
Bob Murphy
The Contra-Krugman Show LIVE!
PENDING
PENDING

12:45 PM
Rafael Acevedo
Luis Cirocco
Venezuela: From Economic Miracle to Economic Disaster
From Riches to Rags: A Journey Through the Venezuelan Institutions
POST #50
MP3

1:15 PM
Allen Mendenhall
Jeff Deist
Forum: Should You Go To Law School?
PENDING
PENDING

1:15 PM
Ryan McMaken
Tho Bishop
Do You Want to Write for Mises.org?
An Intro to Media Relations and Non-Academic Writing
POST #31
MP3

2:00 PM
Jeff Deist
Lew Rockwell
Mises Weekends LIVE! with Lew Rockwell
POST #39
MP3

3:30 PM
-----
Closing remarks and awards ceremony
PENDING
PENDING

----------


## Occam's Banana

*What I Learned from Murray Rothbard | Tom Woods*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdrRmg_eoRU

----------


## Suzanimal

@ 24:30

LMAO!




> *What I Learned from Murray Rothbard | Tom Woods*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdrRmg_eoRU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Evening with Judge Napolitano | Andrew Napolitano*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krd0sVkZKI8

----------


## Suzanimal

> *An Evening with Judge Napolitano | Andrew Napolitano*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krd0sVkZKI8


Oh goody, I missed him last night. For some reason, I feel like I need to put on a top hat and monocle for _An Evening with Judge Napolitano_.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvAMTgq5feg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcaCcaOQb_w

----------


## DamianTV

@Occam's Banana - Something Zippy should actually watch!

----------


## merkelstan

ey! where'd the links to tuesday's youtubes go?!

----------


## Suzanimal

> ey! where'd the links to tuesday's youtubes go?!


They're not up yet. Unless you catch the live stream, you have to wait for them to put it on the tube. Sometimes it takes a day or two.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGbCfWaWtNY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Carmen Dorobăț*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Jpj8XLc04

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Lucas Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO_FBCH0O8s

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jxEXa9FMe0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Monopoly, Competition and Antitrust | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0pmKuE40Ik

----------


## juleswin

God damn, every time I see this thread title, I think it reads Miss Universe and this has happened to me like 6x now. Wishful thinking on my part, said my peace. Jules out

----------


## Occam's Banana

> God damn, every time I see this thread title, I think it reads Miss Universe and this has happened to me like 6x now. Wishful thinking on my part, said my peace. Jules out


You are not the first. I'm sure you won't be the last. From last year's thread:




> Totally misread threat title as Miss Universe 2016 Live Stream.
> 
> I am disappoint.





> Same here.  Instead we get a bunch of old dudes wearing ties.





> Ha ha! Fooled ya!  (You guys are such easy marks ...)





> I thought the thread title said "Miss Universe LIVE STREAMS VIDEOS!!"
> 
> I was expecting hot babes in bikinis
> 
> I am disappoint.





> Lesson from this thread,
> Just put banana man on ignore.





>

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change | Bob Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uefn7ikVnVc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCs8VlZ6DDY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of War | Matthew McCaffrey*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAL-2tVifUQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr435wcXqko

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of the Stateless Society | Bob Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoJF_psh8AI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Time Preference Theory of Interest & Its Critics | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWdVr8af1J0

----------


## Suzanimal

> *The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph Salerno*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvAMTgq5feg



That man...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Suzanimal

> *The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph Salerno*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvAMTgq5feg






@ 27:26

My list would look different. In his example, I'd give up bushel #2. I'd go just paleo for the year and strive to find me a cat friend instead of a parrot. That way, my wheat would be safe from rats next year. Plus, I don't like birds and their nasty tongues. *gag* Cats have cool sandpaper tongues. Parrots aren't totally useless to me, though. My cat friend and I could catch us one and after he ate it, I could take it's pretty feathers and make us a matching necklace/collar set.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Entrepreneurship | Peter Klein*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jxEXa9FMe0


I love the way Peter Klein talks with his hands.

Here's the Fargo scene he's talking about @ 45:20.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America | Tom DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh6sDQ7PFXY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and History | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJV9cpbOCf8

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey Herbener*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcaCcaOQb_w


More Robinson Crusoe...



@ 18:38
If these guys want to attract more woman, they should use shoes as an example instead of gas.

For example, I went shoe shopping and the technical unit is a pair. I didn't buy a pair. I bought the number of pairs I wanted. In my case, it was four because they were on sale. BOGO.(In his example, he didn't remember how many gallons of gas he wanted but I remember exactly how many pairs of shoes I wanted and just in case I ever want to forget, Mr A is perfectly happy to remind me.) That's my unit. That's my chosen amount that I bought.
In every action that is the case. The unit is chosen ;it's a choice variable.  

Dang, this is where my shoe example fall apart.  He goes on to point out that if Crusoe only wants two coconuts for drinking and he has four, he would have to use the extra coconuts to some other end. I'm not sure if I have a set number of shoes that I want for wearing. Or maybe not...My running shoes, for example. If I fully satisfy my running end with the cute pair of UA's I got on sale then if had two pair of running shoes (I do.), I would use the other pair for a less desirable end - yard work, in my case. 


@20:23

The second law of utility is where my shoe example will really hook the ladies.

*A larger stock of a good is preferred to a smaller stock.* 

I'm gonna use the second law of utility on Mr A next time he bitches about my shoes.

Hmmm...how many units of "labor" does it take for me to acquire one pair of shoes? Oh, boy...I'm trying to keep this family friendly.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Bitcoin | Malavika Nair*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMoTSJjPCkQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Intro to Media Relations and Non-Academic Writing | Ryan McMaken and Tho Bishop*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbVCSS3uY-M

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGbCfWaWtNY




@1:12

What is philosophy?

_The word philosophy comes from the Greek word philosophía which means philosophy._
~Father James Sadowsky

Gawd I love nerds.
----

It's hard to listen to David Gordon. One toober suggested, _Tip for listening to David Gordon: Click Settings and turn the Speed to 1.25
He's brilliant, but can be difficult to listen to at his normal speaking pace.﻿_ but I turned on CC thinking it would be easier. Apparently, CC has trouble hearing him correctly, too. Praxeology = crack geology that you "don't aproach ology"



Getting closer....



....

@ 8:48

On methodical individualism..

Animals _do_ act.

----

I know things just by thinking about them. 

*now CC is calling praxeology, crash geology.*

@ 32:36 I wish he had used, the earth is an oblate spheroid as his example of Moorean fact.*takes jab at flat earthers*

.........

_How do you know that praxeology applies to anything other than your own thoughts?

We're concerned with actions. We're not concerned with my actions or mental state. (thank God) We're talking about actions which are out there in the world._

....

*CC is translating praxeology as crazy ology now.* It's making sense to me. CC is just too mainstream for this video. 

Popper is falsified. The end.

----------


## Suzanimal

> For a New Libertarian
> 
> 07/28/2017 Jeff Deist
> 
> *[This talk was delivered at the 2017 Mises University.]*
> 
> ...
> 
> The title “For a New Libertarian” is I hope an obvious play on the title of Murray Rothbard’s famous book For a New Liberty. It’s an underrated book, less well-known perhaps than The Ethics of Liberty. Lots of authors have the ego to call their books “a manifesto,” but few books actually live up to such an bold subtitle. This book does.
> ...


https://mises.org/blog/new-libertarian

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Development Economics: The Austrian Contribution | G.P. Manish*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8edwoifD4Q

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Economics vs. Conventional Wisdom | Tom Woods*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40CGwaQX1sM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Gold Standard vs. Fiat Money | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOHEMD-WJFw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Trade and Its Enemies | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjKmXtxlHoQ

----------


## Suzanimal

> *An Evening with Judge Napolitano | Andrew Napolitano*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krd0sVkZKI8


Let that sink in.  Unless something drastic happens I'll probably die in peace from arsenic poisoning but my sons (especially number 2) may not be so lucky. 




> Judge Andrew Napolitano Warns Students: Some of You May Die in Government Prisons
> 
> Judge Andrew Napolitano, a senior judicial analyst for Fox News, was a guest lecturer last week at Mises University in Auburn Alabama. During an opening lecture where he discussed natural rights, the development of the Constitution and footnote 4 of United States v. Carolene Products Co., he closed the question and answer period following his lecture by saying he saw dark clouds coming for the country and warned the students that some of them may die in government prisons by standing faithful to first principles.
> 
> The full warning is here  (1 minute 33 seconds):


http://www.targetliberty.com/2017/07...-students.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Weekends LIVE! with Lew Rockwell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd40kAeXN9o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Bears the Burden of Government Debt? | Bob Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z9NPXI7iCI

----------


## Suzanimal

Praxeology...

All action is rational ~ Mises

OoOo! Wine's on special! ~ Suzanimal

I went to dinner at the Brazilian steakhouse with friends last night and was showing off my praxeology. Seriously, I was thinking about this at dinner. They had a bottle of wine on special for 30.00 and I looked around the restaurant and noticed that everyone drinking wine had that brand on their table. I'm not sure my girlfriend got it, though. She was trying be judgy. Praexology doesn't judge, sista.

_Lowering the price, all things being equal of a good, will result in an increase of the quantity demanded of the good._~ David Gordon

@17:07 in the lecture





The wine was terrible, btw. I've noticed some of the really bad (or good - I don't really know the difference) wines stains your teeth. I caught a glimpse of myself in the bathroom and I looked like a kid who had been drinking purple Kool Aid all day. Hell, my $3 hobo wine doesn't even wreck my grill like that.

----

I've also been thinking about @10:54 in the video. I would travel 20 minutes to get 50.00 off anything but I get what he's saying. If he made it a smaller amount, say 5.00, it would definitely apply to me. For example, I wouldn't travel 20 minutes to get 5.00 off an ipod but I would (and have) to get 5.00 off a bag of socks. They were the good socks, though and they rarely go on sale.

^^^That's behavioral economics. Which, as David Gordon pointed out, doesn't affect Mises statement that action is rational. I'm only commenting because I just got to thinking about the scenario he presented. I ran errands on Tuesday and was thinking about how far I'd drive to save 50.00 on something. A lot depended on it, btw. Like, the cost of gas, traffic, how badly I needed the item, how busy I am, how strapped for cash I am at the moment...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Rothbard on the Progressive Era | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_PIom3a64w

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7iPCRJg8BQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ten Things You Should Know About Socialism | Tom DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOexivMftqM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI0hAaPE3Fk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Healthcare Crisis | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwOBTzFUDME

----------


## Occam's Banana

NOTE: Audio files (mp3 format) are now available for almost all the sessions from this year. A few still remain to be published.

See the first post in this thread for links.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fake Economic News | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiwhlU4d-nY

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Money | Lucas Engelhardt*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO_FBCH0O8s


If I can, I prefer to listen to these in order and I have the time this afternoon to catch up. I had to laugh @3:15 because I'd be dead too. I also like his hufftada. That's what I call the little patch of lip hair he's sporting. 

....

This guy's a really fast talker. He needs to lay off the caffeine. 

....

Didn't learn anything new but he was entertaining.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*From Riches to Rags: A Journey Through the Venezuelan Institutions*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARUbwT7rwjk






RELATED:

*Mises Weekends: Venezuela on the Brink (with Luis Cirocco and Rafael Acevedo)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7E57aCD37A




Audio (mp3): Mises Weekends: Venezuela on the Brink

FROM: https://mises.org/library/venezuela-brink



> *Venezuela on the Brink*
> 
> Our guests are Luis Cirocco and Dr. Rafael Acevedo, two Venezuelans who attended Mises University last week. Their report from that troubled country  is chilling and depressing: food shortages, a lack of medical care and  prescription drugs, soldiers and police running black markets, and an  entrenched elite made rich after decades of crony socialism under Hugo  Chavez and Nicolas Maduro. Oil prices remain very low, and the country's  economy is so bad that civil war looms.
> 
> But our guests remind us  that the opposition, pushed by the US CIA, is hardly better - "socialist  lite," as they term it. Intellectuals in Venezuelan universities, many  of them (badly) trained at Ivy League social science departments, offer  nothing more than support for price controls and currency pegs. Horrific  hyperinflation is the result.
> 
> What Venezuela needs is a wholesale intellectual revolution,  toward markets and away from deeply ingrained socialism. Listen to this  interview and better understand just how quickly Venezuela is  unraveling - and how it could happen here.
> 
> See also "Hugo Chávez Against the Backdrop of Venezuelan Economic and Political History" (PDF) by Hugo J. Faria (_The Independent Review_, Spring 2008).

----------

